# Flounders In G-Town!!! 10/24/06



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

Went Fishing in galveston today and 3 of us caught 22 flounders between us. The flounders ranged between 15-23 inches in length. We fished in a spot Troutmanmike told me to fish around the pelican island bridge and we caught them between 7am to 10 am. We ran out of bait but we easily should of had our limits. The were caught on live finger mullet!! Sorry troutman!!! but thanks for the info.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

from a boat, on the bank, wading? nice report.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey FISH FRYER, where did you find the finger mullet, was down last week and no one had any. Good report.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great Catch! Those are some fine eats you got there!!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, great catch. I guess it's official -- they are running! I can't wait to get out there and catch a few of my own.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice, very nice.  
Yakfishin


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Very Nice, but why does everyone say flounder*s*? Isnt flounder singular as well as plural? I cant stand that. There must be 10 posts right now talking about flounder*s*.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i musta had tha wrong bait was vey slow in the pm.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gorda Fisher said:


> Very Nice, but why does everyone say flounder*s*? Isnt flounder singular as well as plural? I cant stand that. There must be 10 posts right now talking about flounder*s*.


yeah, it kinda' bothers me, too, but i let it go. by the way, i caught 6 trouts and 3 redfishes today.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nices fishings dudes


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

*Flounder*

There is always someone who is perfect i guess!!! No wonder i never posted before!! My bad we caught 22 flounder!!


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Flounder*

Half of them flounders are mine, I mean flounder are mine!! LOL Great going I glad I taught you well.


----------



## kingfish06 (Oct 3, 2006)

*nice......*

Nice flatties where'd ya get tha finger mullet ??


----------



## gofishing (Sep 25, 2006)

Where do you fish at Galveston? Thanks


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

thanx 4 the report........nice job!!! FEVER, yes i've still got it!!!!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

thems is somes nice flounders


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

gofishing said:


> Where do you fish at Galveston? Thanks


 AROUND THE PELICAN ISLAND BRIDGE!!!UNQUOTE


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

wow, nice catch!!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

if everyone just called them flatties...it would be using the correct tense and they can still leave the "s" on the end..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

to heck with the grammar fellas come on. nice report and pics.. lol haha


----------



## kingfish06 (Oct 3, 2006)

right on BARN ham leave tha schoole at school ....


----------



## kingfish06 (Oct 3, 2006)

Lol


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Fish Fryer....don't let those grammer guys bother you, their just upset cause it's not their catch, lol. nice flounders opps flounder by the way. Should I go back to my post and edit my Flounders, Flounders, Flounders.


----------



## YAKUM!!! (May 23, 2006)

Great!!! They're here....nice catch!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

nice s fish s guy s I s wish s I s could s do s that to s ! I know they're just jackin' with ya, and so am I. Great catch and we all wish we could hav been there! I bet ya'll had a blast and I wish I could have been there for the high fives and smiles. I love those kind of trips when you are absolutely acting like kids! If you weren't, I'm dissapointed in you !!! Great trip and thanks for the report and pics! Did I say, nice trip????


----------



## icthyholic (Oct 19, 2006)

gorda fisher, I like to catch flounders with shrimps and mullets.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is like a rose by any other name "THEY EAT THE SAME".


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Some of you guys amaze me! Great Catch!!!


----------



## no_trout russell (Jan 1, 2005)

*Nice Catches!!*

You can takes dem flounders. Filets dem. Puts flours on dem & throws dem in de deep fryers & puts lots of ketchups on dem. Moose or Meese? Goose or geese? Who, Whom, or Whomever? Flounder or flounders? Who cares? It's a fishing board not an online English exam!! 
Nice Flounders!!!

NTR


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Mans yous guys takes things tos seriouslys, ims nots scouldens anybodys fors sayins flounders. Lightens ups. ands dats whats ims tailkins abouts fors tonights--


no_trout russell said:


> You can takes dem flounders. Filets dem. Puts flours on dem & throws dem in de deep fryers & puts lots of ketchups on dem.NTR


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

whenever i drive to pelican island, right at the base of the bridge on the galveston side, i notice some waders on the left.... looks like a mini cove there that's pretty wind protected, wonder if you can catch anything there?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

specktacular0928 said:


> whenever i drive to pelican island, right at the base of the bridge on the galveston side, i notice some waders on the left.... looks like a mini cove there that's pretty wind protected, wonder if you can catch anything there?


In front of the Sewage Plant?, or on the other side?..


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

awsome catch!


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

well if you're coming from galveston, right when you go up to the bridge, there's a little flat or cove on your left.... not sure if that's where the sewage plant is...



jabx1962 said:


> In front of the Sewage Plant?, or on the other side?..


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

specktacular0928 said:


> well if you're coming from galveston, right when you go up to the bridge, there's a little flat or cove on your left.... not sure if that's where the sewage plant is...


Yep, that's where the sewage plant is...It's actually a nice hard sand botttom.

But, the smell will get to you.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Watch for mud sharks.. They are pretty thick in there..
-Hop


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hop said:


> Watch for mud sharks.. They are pretty thick in there..
> -Hop


Mud Sharks?....

It must have a different meaning to you than it does to me.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll be out there saturday


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> Mud Sharks?....
> 
> It must have a different meaning to you than it does to me.


You know.. When you hear the Jaws theme song while swimming in the surf..
Dun dun.. dun dun... DUN DUN..
And then all of a sudden a huge baby ruth comes floating by.
:rotfl: 
People scatter every time!
--Hop


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

do like Chevy Chase did and eat it


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome catch! Man that's a nice load of flounder. Oh TMM has hooked you up! He is a hech of a fisherman, been with him myself....very nice guy. I bet ya'll were laughing and cutting up and having a good ole time hauling those suckers in. That's one of them "Wish i was there" situations. Congratz!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> do like Chevy Chase did and eat it


That would be Bill Murray. Right Show, wrong actor.Funny as hell though.


----------

